# Critique on QH Mare.



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi there, she seems nicely built - couple things that stand out to me:
1) front hooves.. long toe, low heels.. that can be fixed with correct trimming
2) she appears to have a very short back combined with high wither - he may be a challenge to fit a saddle..
3) I wish her throat latch area was a little cleaner.. her neck overall seems kind of thick, I'd like to see a little more refinement
4) Her legs seem to be on the thin side for the size of her body

Overall - nothing bad that I can see.. What is her pedigree do you know?


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

MyBrandy said:


> Hi there, she seems nicely built - couple things that stand out to me:
> 1) front hooves.. long toe, low heels.. that can be fixed with correct trimming
> 2) she appears to have a very short back combined with high wither - he may be a challenge to fit a saddle..
> 3) I wish her throat latch area was a little cleaner.. her neck overall seems kind of thick, I'd like to see a little more refinement
> ...


No Pedigree. 
She was told she was able to get registered at some point. But she shuffled through a few owners and paperwork got lost. They found the first owner once but the number had been disconnected. So who knows! But she is a sweet horse. =]

Also: Yes she was difficult to find a saddle they had to have one made.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

What is your friend planning to do with her?


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

She does some jumping and trail riding. She just enjoys doing anything with her. It's her first horse. 

I think she wants to jump someday as that what she does the most.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

If that is your friend's first horse then the temperament of the horse should be the #1 on the list.. Does your friend have any prior experience with horses? I am assuming she took lessons or leased a horse before if she is looking to purchase one right?


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh she knows. 
Its her first horse but she has had her for 4 or 5 years.
The horse is willing to go anywhere for her. They are a lovely pair. =]


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

ApolloRider said:


> Oh she knows.
> Its her first horse but she has had her for 4 or 5 years.
> The horse is willing to go anywhere for her. They are a lovely pair. =]




Perfect scenario - she knows the mare well then  I am very happy for her!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I didn't know that QHs can be pinto. She seems odd to me. Not like I'm used to seeing horses in the breed.

Lizzie


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Well no - QH's cannot be pinto.. however she could be a Paint (APHA) if she was registered with APHA (colored QH), if she is not registered with APHA then she is just "pinto" which is no breed but color registry..


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Got it, MB.

I keep looking at this horse. I think why I'm finding her odd, is because she's more horse up-front, than in the rear. Putting my hand over each half, they don't match. I also think her neck and head, seem too large for her body, which is fairly shallow. The owner definitely needs a new farrier. I do like her expression and the front and rear shots. Nice colour and markings too.

Lizzie


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

That first picture makes her look extremely uphill. Then you look at the second picture, and not so much.
May I ask what the blue circles around her eyes are for?


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Nothing. She was just decorating her.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse ahs extremely fine legs and is back at the knee. Her hocks are small and round. She is straight from behind and straight from in front tho with that wide chest I am sure she does not travel straight and probably flips her feet out to the side.

She also has some lordosis as that is the "odd" dip behind her withers coupled with a high neck set. 

I have drawn a line to show she is built slightly up hill and another line along her back showing where "normal" would be. If she was squared up behind she would probably be level.


----------



## ktrolson (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes this mare is heavier up front which will make it hard for her to work off her hind end doing rollbacks, etc. She may want to turn more on the front by swinging her hiney around. But if she's got a good mind then she's a good first horse. I don't think she would be good at jumping due to the front/hind mismatch.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone,
Elana, I think she may have lardosis. I don't thnk its the angle or how she is standing. I didn't notice the over at the knee until you mentioned it. 

I am going to show her these and show me the heavier in the front thing. I will her jumping may not be her strong suit. 

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

MyBrandy said:


> Well no - QH's cannot be pinto.. however she could be a Paint (APHA) if she was registered with APHA (colored QH), if she is not registered with APHA then she is just "pinto" which is no breed but color registry..


She cannot be a Quarter horse because she is a tobiano, which does not exist in the quarter horse breed. It's far more likely that she is Paint bred, but not registered
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

